# Heckler & Koch A5 Mark 23



## glenbo (Apr 9, 2010)

Anybody in the area from Clear Lake to Galveston have one that I could look at? Nobody has them in stock, understandable since they're so expensive. I just want to look at and hold one to see if it fits me before I order one. If you have one I could look at, please PM me so we can set up a time and place in the next week or two. Thanks....


----------



## dwilliams35 (Oct 8, 2006)

If every other gun you've ever held felt small, it may just "fit" you..


----------



## muney pit (Mar 24, 2014)

dwilliams35 said:


> If every other gun you've ever held felt small, it may just "fit" you..


LoL. Thats no joke. The only one I've ever messed with was at gun shows. Always seemed to be a few there at every show.


----------



## theeyeguy (May 24, 2011)

I can get them but not something I'll be stocking at the moment. Hard to justify putting that much into one pistol for stock. I can carry three glocks that will probably sell faster for the same price.


----------



## glenbo (Apr 9, 2010)

Okay mods, might as well delete this thread.


----------



## dwilliams35 (Oct 8, 2006)

glenbo said:


> Okay mods, might as well delete this thread.


 What are you talking about? There's still plenty of ways we can take this in irrelevant directions..


----------



## Jungle_Jim (Nov 16, 2007)

dwilliams35 said:


> What are you talking about? There's still plenty of ways we can take this in irrelevant directions..


Such as why would anyone want buy a pistol that weighs 2.43 lbs unloaded and holds 12 rounds when you can buy a pistol that weighs 26.28 oz and holds 14 shots...


----------



## muney pit (Mar 24, 2014)

Duhhh. Cause its bad asss  & seal approved lol


----------



## dwilliams35 (Oct 8, 2006)

Jungle_Jim said:


> Such as why would anyone want buy a pistol that weighs 2.43 lbs unloaded and holds 12 rounds when you can buy a pistol that weighs 26.28 oz and holds 14 shots...


 Well, they sell Desert Eagles to a whole stack of people, too..


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

> I can carry three glocks that will probably sell faster for the same price.


It's prettier than a Glock.

TH


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

Trouthunter said:


> It's prettier than a Glock.
> 
> TH


This voids that point of argument at the same time it defends it


----------



## theeyeguy (May 24, 2011)

Trouthunter said:


> It's prettier than a Glock.
> 
> TH


That's also why my first line that I'll have in store is Sig.


----------



## Lezz Go (Jun 27, 2006)

I'd like to have a HK Mark 23 as a conversation piece, but I prefer the VP-9 as a shooter. In fact, the VP-9 is the only polymer pistol I own.

Speaking of HK's.....We are having a close out sale on all remaining USP's and P2000sk's.


----------



## dwilliams35 (Oct 8, 2006)

I'd like to have a Mark 23 as a carry gun, in case I ever get a growth spurt and end up about 6'9" and need such a thing.


----------

